# German Town road



## OldHouseMan (May 25, 2005)

Until Sunday, I have only ridden up German Town Road and I have to say...Wow, what an excellent decent. Loved the fresh pavement and smooth transitions into the corners.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

OldHouseMan said:


> Until Sunday, I have only ridden up German Town Road and I have to say...Wow, what an excellent decent. Loved the fresh pavement and smooth transitions into the corners.


I like to descend the west side of Germantown Rd., then climb Old Germantown Rd. back up to Skyline. This makes for a good descent with traffic and a good climb with little traffic back up to Skyline.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

OldHouseMan said:


> Until Sunday, I have only ridden up German Town Road and I have to say...Wow, what an excellent decent. Loved the fresh pavement and smooth transitions into the corners.



I know, cars, and, the safety of the neighborhood, but they gotta knock if off with the speed bumps coming down from the west hills...


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

Argentius said:


> I know, cars, and, the safety of the neighborhood, but they gotta knock if off with the speed bumps coming down from the west hills...


knock what off? those speed bumps certainly don't slow down a bike..

g-town from skyline to the 30 is probably my favorite descent in the area. however you couldn't pay me enough to climb that side unless it was closed to motor vehicles. i feel much safer coming down when i'm riding at or faster than the speed of cars (i've had people pull over and let me pass a few times on the way down).


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah, I avoid climbing G-Town from 30. Way too many cars and blind curves. Rocky Pt was my favorite route up to Skyline until I learned about McNamee. For all out fast descents, I like Rocky Pt (despite the crappy surface) for it's lack of traffic.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

bismo37 said:


> Yeah, I avoid climbing G-Town from 30. Way too many cars and blind curves. Rocky Pt was my favorite route up to Skyline until I learned about McNamee. For all out fast descents, I like Rocky Pt (despite the crappy surface) for it's lack of traffic.


climbing mcnamee involves too much riding on the 30 for my taste.. :cryin: not so bad if you are already up on skyline and descend newberry to get to mcnamee..
rocky pt is a fun descent but that one really tight switchback about halfway down always sneaks up on me and ruins the flow a little bit.. nothing like a little rear-wheel drift though!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I live over in NE so I haven't been on many of these roads yet, but I'm moving in with my girlfriend soon who lives right near Skyline over by the zoo. I'll have to give these recommended routes a shot when I'm "in the neighborhood".

Any opinions on NW Logie Trail? Any other back-route road recommendations with little traffic are appreciated!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> Any opinions on NW Logie Trail? Any other back-route road recommendations with little traffic are appreciated!


the climb up logie trail from the west side (between helvetia and skyline) is beautiful and challenging with practically zero cars.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

thumbprinter said:


> the climb up logie trail from the west side (between helvetia and skyline) is beautiful and challenging with practically zero cars.


And the climb up Logie Trail from HWY 30 is probably the hardest climb in the west hills...it just keeps getting steeper the farther up the road you go


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I know it's not the same amount of climbing, and I don't mean to thread steal, but do you guys ever climb up and ride the loop around SW Fairmount on Council Crest? 

It's pretty cool great views, and there are always a ton of cyclists.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> I know it's not the same amount of climbing, and I don't mean to thread steal, but do you guys ever climb up and ride the loop around SW Fairmount on Council Crest?
> 
> It's pretty cool great views, and there are always a ton of cyclists.


I've done it several times on group rides and it is a great little loop. When done in conjunction with other hills and routes it makes for a nice ride


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> I've done it several times on group rides and it is a great little loop. When done in conjunction with other hills and routes it makes for a nice ride


Yeah, that's another one I've wanted to do for awhile as well. I meant to do it earlier this summer, but by the time I got off work, changed, got on my bike and got myself up to 23rd ave so I could go up Vista, it was getting late and there was a LOT of traffic out. I didn't want to be chugging up hills at 8 MPH with a bunch of impatient cars. 

I think I'll make it a Sunday morning ride on a dry day soon.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> And the climb up Logie Trail from HWY 30 is probably the hardest climb in the west hills...it just keeps getting steeper the farther up the road you go


Yeah as an "Eastsider" I was a little confused by the two roads with the same name... I'll stay away from going up the one by HWY 30, heh.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i usually go up to council crest by way of terwilliger... at about the high point (across from the restaurant w/the big totem pole) there is a small road called westwood that winds its way up to fairmount, you have to do a little zig-zagging to get up there, after fairmount i head up bertha to what i think is called beaverton road or something? that heads right up to council crest. it avoids having to deal with downtown very much....


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

thumbprinter said:


> i usually go up to council crest by way of terwilliger... at about the high point (across from the restaurant w/the big totem pole) there is a small road called westwood that winds its way up to fairmount, you have to do a little zig-zagging to get up there, after fairmount i head up bertha to what i think is called beaverton road or something? that heads right up to council crest. it avoids having to deal with downtown very much....


How steep is that route? Sounds like the same road that the Tour de Lab ride went up. I rode the shorter route that bypassed that climb. Sort of wished that I hadn't wimped out but I was concerned about my old 12 speed not having proper gearing, combined with my fatassery.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

it has a few steep (over 10%) sections but nothing sustained. the climb up terwilliger is very gentle, it gets a little harder after that but for the most part isn't any more difficult than just about any other route up from the east side of the hills. the section on fairmount is one my favorite little bits of riding in town.

i found the basic route here: http://www.rubbertotheroad.com/?p=269


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

The best way to get up to Council Crest is via OHSU..hehe. Just ride up to Terwilliger and go up Campus Dr. past Casey eye (around 9-11%) and wind yourself around the corner and ride past the tram tower all the way up to Sam Jackson. Then take a left and keep going until you pass the Plaid pantry where the road becomes SW Gibbs, you have about 8-9% grade here and it bumps up to about 11-12% near the top before you hit Fairmount. Now take a left onto Fairmount and wind around the false flat (about 2-3%) until you hit Bertha Ave. which is a little side street on the right that is ultra steep (kicks up to 16%) just stay right and it dumps you onto Council Crest Dr. and just hang a left and take it all the way up. 

I commute to OHSU so I know these climbs like the back of my hand.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, so I just moved over to my new place off of Sylvan... these hills are going to eat me alive. 

At my old place in NE, I had to actively look for hills, so I started doing Mt. Tabor on most every solo ride. Now all I have are "Mt. Tabors" to ride.

I suffer pretty badly on climbs, but at least it'll make me stronger, hopefully more quickly!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

danielc said:


> The best way to get up to Council Crest is via OHSU..hehe. Just ride up to Terwilliger and go up Campus Dr. past Casey eye (around 9-11%) and wind yourself around the corner and ride past the tram tower all the way up to Sam Jackson. Then take a left and keep going until you pass the Plaid pantry where the road becomes SW Gibbs, you have about 8-9% grade here and it bumps up to about 11-12% near the top before you hit Fairmount. Now take a left onto Fairmount and wind around the false flat (about 2-3%) until you hit Bertha Ave. which is a little side street on the right that is ultra steep (kicks up to 16%) just stay right and it dumps you onto Council Crest Dr. and just hang a left and take it all the way up.
> 
> I commute to OHSU so I know these climbs like the back of my hand.


thanks for the alternate route to fairmount - i'll check it out next time i'm over that way. 

p.s. - no doubt 'best way' is subjective. from what you describe i will probably 'enjoy' the challenge.  here's a different idea for you - instead of taking bertha continue on fairmount to go up himes, then left on beaverton ave (i was confused about street names in my previous post but i just checked a map) which will take you to council crest. this was is just about as steep as bertha but maybe a little longer?


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

thumbprinter said:


> thanks for the alternate route to fairmount - i'll check it out next time i'm over that way.
> 
> p.s. - no doubt 'best way' is subjective. from what you describe i will probably 'enjoy' the challenge.  here's a different idea for you - instead of taking bertha continue on fairmount to go up himes, then left on beaverton ave (i was confused about street names in my previous post but i just checked a map) which will take you to council crest. this was is just about as steep as bertha but maybe a little longer?


Cool, I'll check it out the next time I'm up there!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> OK, so I just moved over to my new place off of Sylvan... these hills are going to eat me alive.
> 
> At my old place in NE, I had to actively look for hills, so I started doing Mt. Tabor on most every solo ride. Now all I have are "Mt. Tabors" to ride.
> 
> I suffer pretty badly on climbs, but at least it'll make me stronger, hopefully more quickly!


who doesn't suffer? they say the best climbers don't suffer less, they just suffer faster....


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> OK, so I just moved over to my new place off of Sylvan... these hills are going to eat me alive.
> 
> At my old place in NE, I had to actively look for hills, so I started doing Mt. Tabor on most every solo ride. Now all I have are "Mt. Tabors" to ride.
> 
> I suffer pretty badly on climbs, but at least it'll make me stronger, hopefully more quickly!


They're not too bad...now that winter and the rain is here, I'll be riding them on my single speed  Newberry road on a 46x17 gear sucks big time :mad2: 

Just remember...the more time you spend in the hills, the faster/stronger you will get :thumbsup:


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

46x17! Dang I thought a 39x21 was bad enough. You must hang metal hinges for knees!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> Newberry road on a 46x17 gear:


ouch! i love my granny gear! 30x27!!!!


----------



## OldHouseMan (May 25, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> They're not too bad...now that winter and the rain is here, I'll be riding them on my single speed  Newberry road on a 46x17 gear sucks big time :mad2:
> 
> Just remember...the more time you spend in the hills, the faster/stronger you will get :thumbsup:


46X17 would suck on most of the hills in town.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> They're not too bad...now that winter and the rain is here, I'll be riding them on my single speed  Newberry road on a 46x17 gear sucks big time :mad2:
> 
> Just remember...the more time you spend in the hills, the faster/stronger you will get :thumbsup:


Ha yeah I just have to man the f up, it'll be good for me! If I can make the most of my time up here maybe I can start riding with the 18-20s soon. 

Also, why do you switch to a singlespeed during the winter? A new challenge and less hardware to maintain after wet rides?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Also, why do you switch to a singlespeed during the winter? A new challenge and less hardware to maintain after wet rides?


I switch to the single speed speed because it's simple...I can come home, throw the bike in the garage and not worry about cleaning it, tuning it or doing anything but having it there for the next ride. Also if I do clean it, it's very easy to clean.

From a training perspective it's great because it helps develop your spin, but also builds a lot of power when we hit the hills. I've been grinding up 14% grades at 5 mph and on the same ride been sprinting with others at 36 mph....so even though it's only got one gear, it's quite versatile 

Of course the 3 broken spokes I had on todays ride takes away a bit of the reliability factor  But they are an easy fix.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> They're not too bad...now that winter and the rain is here, I'll be riding them on my single speed  Newberry road on a 46x17 gear sucks big time :mad2: ...:


Eek!! :yikes: 
Man, do I feel like a puss- I'm slow on my geared bike w/ a 30x28t!!!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

@danielc - i tried your route today up to council crest, it was definitely a good challenge and a nice change from my usual. some nice extended sections over 10%, my legs+lungs were definitely grateful for the false flat on fairmount. 
you should try the rubbertotheroad route sometime, it doesn't has as many long sections that steep but does include a few 'nice' surprises along the way.
thanks!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> I switch to the single speed speed because it's simple...I can come home, throw the bike in the garage and not worry about cleaning it, tuning it or doing anything but having it there for the next ride. Also if I do clean it, it's very easy to clean.
> 
> From a training perspective it's great because it helps develop your spin, but also builds a lot of power when we hit the hills. I've been grinding up 14% grades at 5 mph and on the same ride been sprinting with others at 36 mph....so even though it's only got one gear, it's quite versatile
> 
> Of course the 3 broken spokes I had on todays ride takes away a bit of the reliability factor  But they are an easy fix.


Yeah, I like the simplicity factor. I have an old Peugeot that I may turn into a singlespeed when I have some time and extra cash (I'd rather spend it on my current bike, I want a new saddle and lighter wheels ). It would be nice to have as an option and pretty fun too, especially if you get a wheel that you can flop and have two different gear combinations handy, just in case.

I just can't imagine going up double-digit grades on a singlespeed, though. Ugh.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

thumbprinter said:


> who doesn't suffer? they say the best climbers don't suffer less, they just suffer faster....


Yes that's what they say, though I wish I was one of those suffering faster.  I suffer pretty badly, though I think that's due to lack of fitness (heh, what else). I'm not a big guy (5'11", 175 lbs) but I climb pretty slowly, and on tough climbs I feel like I start to run out of oxygen, my heart will start beating REALLY hard, and sometimes my sides up near my back will start to ache, but usually my legs feel like they have more to give still. It just doesn't feel too good. 

I'm good on 4-7%, but when it ticks up from that it starts to get much harder for me. It was a big deal (for me) when I was able to start doing Mt Tabor this summer without stopping, and then on back to back days or multiple times in a row.


----------

